# 12 Gallon Eclipse Planted



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello all! Started up a new tank last night, it was made with love and the awesome background noise of the X-Men movie 

Vessel: 12 gallon Eclipse planted
Substrate: black Eco-Complete
Starting plants: Not 100% sure, Charles may be able to shed light? 
Starting fish: Pure strain Endlers/Poecilia wingei; will later consolidate betta tank & 65 gal I'm breaking down (Harlequin Rasboras, 2 panda corydoras)

We bit of an upgrade for Lionus the betta!








Cleaned the tank, time to fill it up








Planting!








Edit: Currently having difficulty managing the photos.. When an hour passes I'll delete some and get all the ones I want up


----------

